# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  $1600 what rifle would you buy?

## Malhunting

Coming into some spending money soon so want to get a new rifle for the bush.
Thinking x bolt, winchester or remington i am hoping for a bit more than $1600 but thats an wait and see deal.
What else is worth considering for that money, i have a Remmy 700sps in .300wsm which is a great shooter and very accurate and a tikka 22-243 and for shits i even brought a remington 770 second hand to chuck around the bush which is accurate after a bedding job and stock stiffening but is a mongrel thing to work the bolt on so whilst i will keep working on it i want to get something nice and new.
Cheers
Mal

----------


## jakewire

One of the various Brownings either A or X whatever you like best, Winchester ss, Sako A7,Another tikka with upgraded rings,Remmy xcr11 actually there's quite a few around that mark when you start looking, wish I had your problem. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stug

Tikka T3 in 338 federal, suppressor and shoot sub sonics, or get a T3 in 308, suppress and try some of Spanners 308 subsonic projectiles he is making. Reason for T3 is have one mag with supersonics and another with subsonics.

----------


## Neckshot

Winchester mod 70.........easy decision

----------


## Chris

Tikka T3 Lite in syn/blue .270 .That should leave you $500 towards some nice optics for it. (or a chopper ride)

----------


## Spudattack

CZ 550, beautiful rifles!

----------


## Malhunting

Winchester is a strong contender Neckshot i do like the x bolts allot they feel good when shouldered.
I will probably take the Redfield off the 770 for the optic side of things Chris so would rather spend the money on the rifle.

----------


## Neckshot

the action for the money is solid,see if you can have a play with both and compare mate.

----------


## Toby

I agree with Neck Shot. Winchester model 70.

----------


## Vapour

> Tikka T3 in 338 federal, suppressor and shoot sub sonics, or get a T3 in 308, suppress and try some of Spanners 308 subsonic projectiles he is making. Reason for T3 is have one mag with supersonics and another with subsonics.


A custom suppressed 338 fed would be the nuts

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ebf

1600 for rifle only, or glass included ?

----------


## geezejonesy

im certainly no expert but im guessing you ve  decided on which cal you getting  just the make n model you want 
ive been in the same dilemma  as-well and currently waiting for a back order of a laminate stock t3  308 wright or wrong  i guess ill find out after it arrives

----------


## Malhunting

Just the Rifle ebf.
Im not 100% on the cal either to be honest i have been thinking about .300wsm so i can have one ammo going instead of 2 but i would like something for the boy when he gets old enough to shoot so another 300 may not work.

----------


## Neckshot

get a 243 then upsize it when your ready maybe,im pretty sure they have a good calibre selection.

----------


## Toby

6.5x55

----------


## Malhunting

Yeah i wanted a 6.5 before i got the 770, do you think i could find a second hand one worth the effort NO but as soon as i get a 770 they pop up everywhere.
I have to say the 6.5 might just be the go, ive had a CG before and loved it aye acurate as and no kick.
Pretty good reloading round too i believe.

----------


## Toby

I love mine. CG too and accurate. Waiting on dies atm. Its dropped every deer I have shot with it

----------


## Wildman

I think you could get an A& for that money. I would probably buy a Winchester or Browning. Or a Ruger Hawkeye in 257 Roberts...

----------


## CreepingDeath

Winny extreme weather 1599 at h+f
Only one that has a real stock control feed fluted barrel awsome trigger

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Malhunting

Yeah im gonna have to look at 1 CD problem is Lyndsey doesnt stock Winnys so will have to go to Invers.

----------


## Neckshot

I think it would be a good comparison between the browning and winy,owning a winy im gonna say winy of course but for your price range youve chosen the two top contenders.................tikka are also good but ive met a few people trading there tikka's for one of the other two!.Whatever one you get good luck and happy hunting.

----------


## Malhunting

Just finished bedding and Stiffening an A7 Dean dam thing was spraying but shoots an inch now with some unknown hand load, there a nice gun but i think i may struggle to get one a the price i can pay. Never know though.

----------


## Neckshot

you might be surprised im sure they go just over 1600 bare!

----------


## Malhunting

Might have to see Lyndsey and see if he can get a A7 and a Winny in for me to compare.

----------


## Neckshot

let us know what you think im sure you will

----------


## Wildman

Yeah I would get a Winchester over the Sako I think. Nice actions and the wood is pretty nice too, if you went that way...

----------


## Malhunting

Tough one. Wood vs Weight vs Recoil, im a Joiner and love wooden stocks especially on nice rifles but thats more to carry and i hate it when i dent it.

----------


## Wildman

If you're a joiner, then you can re-touch it when it dents :Have A Nice Day:  The Winchester featherweights are surprisingly light and very pointy.

----------


## Malhunting

They never come back out like new though. I had a Feather weight a number of years ago in .243 it was a good shooter once i ironed out the issues with it.

----------


## JoshC

Get a Winchester mate, nice stocks and action, fluted barrel, light to carry etc. And a calibre that's soft enough for your boys to start shooting with and you to pass down...it won't be long before they're ready to tag along! Plus the hunting we do down here and as a general carry everyday hunting rifle I don't believe you would need a 'big' calibre. Thats what the wsms for right? You can never have enough excuses to buy another rifle tho eh...

----------


## Neckshot

they are ,and they come into the shoulder so well.

----------


## Wirehunt

So a straight *bush gun*??????? 12 ga.  You ain't gonna shoot jack past 30 yards if it's a *real* bushgun.

What's wrong with you people?  Only reason I got a rifle for this stuff at all is cause the very odd shot at 50-80 metres comes up.  In fact maybe I should 20 ga it this roar.
Anyone want a bet?

----------


## CreepingDeath

Yea shooting a shotgun on doc land good peice of advice. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Malhunting

Pain in the arse the 12g if you come out on open tops like we do so often and find deer.
And then theres the legality of it?

----------


## Wildman

If you send it to TJ on F'nH it will come back looking better... I think he uses about 10-15 coats of Tru-Oil... Up to you of course but I like being given a reason to play with my guns :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Wirehunt

So long as it has a rifled barrel it's legal.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

I reckon a Sako A7, beautiful gun and you'd pick one up new for about $1300

----------


## 260rem

Get another Tikka T3 in a caliber that grabs your fancy

----------


## Beavis

Buy my Sako A7

----------


## CreepingDeath

> So long as it has a rifled barrel it's legal.


No. Had this argument before. A shot gun is a shotgun regardless of setup. Although the primer is in the center it doesnt make it a centerfire rifle which is all that is permitted to use on doc land. The fact you could hqve a birdshot load in your pocket and shoot native birds would be my guess at why doc will keep it this way.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## steven

Im contemplating the exact same thing, it will be a .308 (unless convinced otherwise) but apart from that $1600 (ish) seems enough to spend.  I like the look of a T3, sako A7, or a CZ...I'd want it in stainless & bolt action. Also pondering an older Sako in good nick.  Reading up on Howa though they seem a good buy....so many choices!

 :36 1 8: 

regards

----------


## steven

@Bavarian_Hunter  $1300?  best Ive seen is gunsh**y at $1599

If I could get a brand new 308 A7 at $1300 I think they'd have a sale.

----------


## CreepingDeath

The a7 has a just as plastic shitty stock as the tikka the winny has a b+c composite. Along with the other advantages i wouldnt want to spend 1600 bucks on a rifle the have to drop another 5-900 or more for a decent stock. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> @Bavarian_Hunter  $1300?  best Ive seen is gunsh**y at $1599
> 
> If I could get a brand new 308 A7 at $1300 I think they'd have a sale.


Thats AU dollars mate, probably work out to be around that $1600 your money which is still good value in my books

----------


## Toby

Mod 70 6.5x55. you know you want to  :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

Many choices indeed and as you can see youll never get a straight pick on here!!! :Pissed Off: so make up your mind in secret then buy it then post it in new toys and everyone will tell you "great rifle mate you picked well" :Thumbsup:

----------


## GravelBen

> Mod 70 6.5x55. you know you want to


I'd go 260 over the 6.5x55 cos I prefer short actions  :Psmiley:

----------


## JoshC

> I'd go 260 over the 6.5x55 cos I prefer short actions


And here I was thinking you were just about to recommend a Savage...whats wrong?  :Psmiley:

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

Winchester Model 70 Extreme Weather SS
Model 70 Extreme Weather SS, Ultimate wet weather Bolt Action Deer Elk Big Game Rifle hunting whitetail mule -- Winchester Repeating Arms -- Product Model

Not sure if these are available in NZ but I got to lay me hands on one in a store the other day.

Now trying to talk myself out of buying yet another rifle !

I have a couple of Sako A7's SS - on sale over here for $750 - but with a McMillan stock for $550 that is starting to add up - and you still are stuck with the A7 synthetic trigger guard and magazine.

The Winchester Model 70 Extreme Weather SS looks to be a complete package right out of the box.

----------


## GravelBen

> And here I was thinking you were just about to recommend a Savage...whats wrong?


 :Grin:    Well now that you mention it...   :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

Haha

----------


## Normie

I reckon get a Howa in "xx" calibre and pimp it. Bedding job, suppressor, trigger tune etc.

----------


## Spudattack

> I reckon get a Howa in "xx" calibre and pimp it. Bedding job, suppressor, trigger tune etc.


+1, good call!

Howa 1500 6.5x55 Swedish Barrel Action | Trade Me

Get this, a boyds stock, timney trigger (although the trigger on my new howa is almost as good as my timney), go to town on it!

----------


## Wirehunt

Or you could get the Howa and just shoot it.....

----------


## Malhunting

The Remington Mountain Rifles look ok too.

----------


## Wildman

> The Remington Mountain Rifles look ok too.


For a Remington...

----------


## Malhunting

:ORLY:

----------


## Bill999

howa have fantastic triggers that can be easily adjusted. 

great simple packages, designed off an early sako. did i mention they are under a grand?

----------


## CreepingDeath

Yep i loved my howa in 243 and it shoot little bug holes, still if i could afford the winchester id buy that over a howa any day . I do wonder though how mu h meat could be millednout of the howa action to lose some weight becasue even the light weight ones are heavy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bill999

whip out the angle grinder and let us know how you get on

----------


## Malhunting

Its between an X-Bolt and a Titan 6 at the moment, yet to have a look at a Extreme weather and the Mountain Rifle was horrible.

----------


## Toby

Have you decided on caliber?

----------


## Malhunting

Well it is in 7-08 which i would be happy with

----------


## Toby

would you consider a .243?

ruger m77 .243 fully suppressed [#2396] | Trade Me

----------


## CreepingDeath

Watch those titans the alloy recievers ding up and look like shit in no time

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wildman

The Titan's have Alloy receivers which apparently mark easily.

Toby they are gross.

----------


## K95

Titan's are trashy as hell.

----------


## Malhunting

Jeez 3 comments like that in as many minutes, i may have a re think.

----------


## GravelBen

> I do wonder though how mu h meat could be millednout of the howa action to lose some weight becasue even the light weight ones are heavy


Not sure about the Howa action (and slightly off topic), but for comparison have a look at how much Savage took out of their action getting the Lightweight Hunter down to 5.5lb from the 6.5-7 of the regular models. Shows what can be done with the right skills and gear.

----------


## jakewire

I have a mate with a Titan in 22 250 it's an absolute cracker, shoots very well, has the walnut stock though.

----------


## sneeze

I had a Walnut titan 6 for 5-6 years. Kept it a lot longer than the 85 finnlight and the t3  I had . Didnt hear anything bad from the 3-4 guys I know that actually owned one either. I didnt like the plastic stock but wood is always my preference.

----------


## K95

That looks like a much nicer rifle than what we had here sneeze, must be different grades? The standard model with timber stock we had was rough at best.

----------


## sneeze

Yes there are 3 grades standard, luxus (the one i had ) and exclusive. But its only the wood that changes. All barrels are top grade from heym and merkel. Aside from the cooper I have it was the most accurate factory rifle Iv tried. Still have a little sellers remorse. Iv heard about the dinged reciever thing from inserting the bolt but I didnt see it. But then I dont try and throw the bolt in like a dart  :Grin: I

----------


## Neckshot

dont go near a titan they are fuckin shyte worst rifle ever made

----------


## jakewire

> dont go near a titan they are fuckin shyte worst rifle ever made


And why is that ?
Your surely must have some persuasive and accurate data to back this up, especialy considering the remington 770 is obviously in the equation.

----------


## Neckshot

Ive seen one in action and by the end of the day i felt sorry for the owner and alot of other guys have had real dramas with them so until ive seen one that works im not convinced.Whats the 770 got to do with it?

----------


## jakewire

The 770 was a comparasion, obviously.
I think Roessler may be a little concerned about your review.

----------


## Neckshot

couldnt care less.

----------


## sneeze

> dont go near a titan they are fuckin shyte worst rifle ever made


Really? ........Crap. I thought I had it right after years of owning one. Always learning I guess 

Actually the one reason that might put me off buying one is they are underated and can be a bit hard to sell, although mine went sold in good time.

----------


## jakewire

So, you've seen alot of them, or just one.
what seems to be the problem, from your observation of course.

this post to neckshot.

----------


## sneeze

If you want some honest opinions from guys that have owned and used one send a pm to tuiman2, titan308 and burtonator, a few from here just off the top of my head.

----------


## Malhunting

Was yours a s/s model Sneeze, any truth on the easy to mark statements from earlier on, i dont believe they could be as bad as just mentioned they certainly look good but have yet to put the bolt in it and work it. Oh it was wooden yeah, just flicked back a page.

----------


## sneeze

As I understand it the bolt can put little dents in the back of the alloy  action at the tang if care isn't taken. I didn't see this with mine but it's defiantly possible. I guess the action itself could scratch up being alloy. I did a swap with a mate and put a stainless barrel on mine in the lasst year or so, mostly out of gun boredom :Grin:

----------


## Wildman

It does have nice lines...

----------


## von tempsky fan

IMHO If I had 1600 to spend on a new rifle I would go and get a Tikka and put the rest towards optics and you know its going to shoot well, where as you go and get a winchester extreme and you might get one with a good barrel and it might shoot average for 1599 or get a titan or what ever and it might be alright but the resale value would be average at best PLUS they are not popular for a reason.

----------


## CreepingDeath

My winchester had accuracy issues before the rebarrel. But it is the only one ive heard that about. Every one i know with one reckons theyre the duck nuts. Tikkas plastic stock and bolt shroud are shit.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

I prefer our Model 70 over mates Tikka.

----------


## sneeze

> IMHO If I had 1600 to spend on a new rifle I would go and get a Tikka and put the rest towards optics and you know its going to shoot well, where as you go and get a winchester extreme and you might get one with a good barrel and it might shoot average for 1599 or get a titan or what ever and it might be alright but the resale value would be average at best PLUS they are not popular for a reason.


Yeah the T3  tikka is safe bet. I personally find them  very accurate, reliable and boring as hell. Ill generally recommend one for a guy looking to get his first rifle but I think sometimes guys that have been around the traps a bit  just want something a little different and sometimes things aren't popular simply because we are a predominately a nation of sheep. Im not recommending  Malhunting buy a titan, just telling him how i found the one i had.

----------


## Malhunting

No ones telling me what to buy fullstop! all advise has been great so far and i hope it keeps coming, I like the Titan it looks great and i don't buy rifles considering the resale value if i buy a rifle its generally for keeps. Everyones got Tikkas they are as common as dog shit in my back yard and i already have a re worked Tikka in 22-243 so why would i want another.
I dont want a cheaper rifle like a Tikka, Howa, i want to spend $1600 for a good rifle that i can hand to my boys later on so the Titan and X-Bolt are high on the list the Remington Mountain rifle is out and i have yet to see a Winny Extreme Weather.

----------


## von tempsky fan

> No ones telling me what to buy fullstop! all advise has been great so far and i hope it keeps coming, I like the Titan it looks great and i don't buy rifles considering the resale value if i buy a rifle its generally for keeps. Everyones got Tikkas they are as common as dog shit in my back yard and i already have a re worked Tikka in 22-243 so why would i want another.
> I dont want a cheaper rifle like a Tikka, Howa, i want to spend $1600 for a good rifle that i can hand to my boys later on so the Titan and X-Bolt are high on the list the Remington Mountain rifle is out and i have yet to see a Winny Extreme Weather.


No ones telling me what to buy fullstop! where the the fuck did that come from?

----------


## Malhunting

Im just saying that no one will tell me what to buy. Im just after good sound advise on what is out there for the money i want to spend without it turning into a shit fight about certain guns.
The statement wasnt made in anger or anything like that so whats the issue with me saying it will be my decision in the end?

----------


## Spudattack

> No ones telling me what to buy fullstop! all advise has been great so far and i hope it keeps coming, I like the Titan it looks great and i don't buy rifles considering the resale value if i buy a rifle its generally for keeps. Everyones got Tikkas they are as common as dog shit in my back yard and i already have a re worked Tikka in 22-243 so why would i want another.
> I dont want a cheaper rifle like a Tikka, Howa, i want to spend $1600 for a good rifle that i can hand to my boys later on so the Titan and X-Bolt are high on the list the Remington Mountain rifle is out and i have yet to see a Winny Extreme Weather.


Hey Mate, if you wanting something that is a bit different to what everyone else has and a beauty of a rifle, have a look at the cz 550s, I am trying to replace all my rifles now with czs, 2 down 2 to go!

----------


## Spudattack

> Yeah the T3  tikka is safe bet. I personally find them  very accurate, reliable and boring as hell. Ill generally recommend one for a guy looking to get his first rifle but I think sometimes guys that have been around the traps a bit  just want something a little different and sometimes things aren't popular simply because we are a predominately a nation of sheep. Im not recommending  Malhunting buy a titan, just telling him how i found the one i had.


+1! Tikka T3, the Toyota Corolla of rifles! Reliable as hell and just plain work, but not very interesting :Wink:

----------


## tui_man2

Id get the rem700 in a plain old 308 since a bush gun. It wouldn't be shooting far, chop it right back an a can be sorted. In a few years you will be wondering why do i have a tops rifle an a bush gun an say ill do a all rounder then you have a couple of nice remington700s to build a weapon out of :Thumbsup:

----------


## Malhunting

I have yet to eye ball a CZ yet as well just looking at the reloaders site now and they might push the budget a bit.

----------


## Malhunting

It would only be a bush rifle for me but come time for the boys to shoot would be an all rounder for them.
It was suggested to make a bush pig in a Tikka with a can and i would bed it etc but the concern then becomes weight once you chuck a can on etc over a stock standard rifle.
The more this thread continues the more confused i get.  :Grin:

----------


## leathel

Why not just get a stainless 308 Marlin and put a good light can on it and it will do the boy and you at a good price....

----------


## GravelBen

> ...the concern then becomes weight once you chuck a can on etc over a stock standard rifle.
> The more this thread continues the more confused i get.


Start with a Savage Lightweight Hunter then, chuck a DPT can on and it will still weigh less than a bare T3 as well as being more interesting. Similar rep for accuracy too.

----------


## Malhunting

That looks quite nice is it yours?

----------


## steven

Great thread to read,

 :Thumbsup: 

Im confused as well.

 :Wtfsmilie: 

I look at a SS Howa and T3 lite at $1k odd and for a bush gun I think a great deal. I then sort of start to talk myself up in money and then before you know it Im approaching $2k and Im thinking for a bush gun?  For $2.3k I could and probably will buy a savage12 FTR so the extra above a T3 lite is put towards something I really want (an FTR).  Meanwhile I can pop the T3lite or howa down the range at <600yds and enjoy myself.

 :Grin: 

which really is all its about

 :Cool:

----------


## GravelBen

> That looks quite nice is it yours?


Nah just a pic from google. I have a Savage American Classic 223 which is a bit heavier (7lb, same as Rem700 SPS etc), was thinking about a lightweight but saw the classic for $750 brand new (original shop RRP would have been 14-1500 when they came out) and couldn't say no. The wood on mine isn't quite as nice as that pic but great action and trigger, best initial test load grouped 16mm so its showing some accuracy potential too.

Think you're local to me so if you want to have a look and see if you like the action etc feel free to send a PM.

----------


## Wildman

Have a look under the fore end on those, dont they have huge gaping holes?

----------


## scoped

if you were to chop the barrel back to make a bush pig out of the tikka, flute the barrel and bolt, it wouldnt make it too much heavier i dont think.

----------


## sneeze

just thinking out loud but if its to be kept in the family and  passed down what about something with some heritage?  Bsa viscount or majestic or the likes. They come up occasionaly and can be tidied up very nicely.

----------


## GravelBen

Personal taste I guess but if I was to inherit a passed-down rifle I think I'd prefer a 'grandad bought this new and its never been out of the family' rather than a 'grandad bought this second hand when it was already old'. Each to their own though, there are some nice older guns around as you say.

----------


## GravelBen

> Have a look under the fore end on those, dont they have huge gaping holes?


They fore end has fairly big slots/vents as part of the weight reduction yip. Wouldn't worry me personally but might not be everybodies cup of tea, we all like different things.

----------


## sneeze

> Personal taste I guess but if I was to inherit a passed-down rifle I think I'd prefer a 'grandad bought this new and its never been out of the family' rather than a 'grandad bought this second hand when it was already old'. Each to their own though, there are some nice older guns around as you say.


 :Grin:  Well no hope for that in my family , my old man never bought anything new except food. He had a very good 4x4 in the shed but preferred to drive around in a Morris marina with a foxglove growing out of a rust hole in the front mudguard.

----------


## Tahr

> Start with a Savage Lightweight Hunter then, chuck a DPT can on and it will still weigh less than a bare T3 as well as being more interesting. Similar rep for accuracy too.
> 
> Attachment 7601


I've got one in 223. Can't fault it really. The slots in the forend don't matter. Maybe they let a bit of crap in, but then they also let it out. Mine cost under $1,300 new.
Great trigger, and very accurate. To Savages credit its not rusting like a lot of American stuff does.
Maybe the detachable mag is a drawback 'cos I worry about losing it, but its not a major. I can't work out why people pay all that money for a "bush pig" (stupid damn name) conversion when they could just grab one of these off the shelf. One of these in one of the 308 case calibres would do most things the ordinary hunter requires. They are a real case of "know me before you judge me".

----------


## Toby

My bush guns a .303. bush is only 50m max visibility most times anyway.

----------


## Malhunting

After all that looking and discussing this is what i went with, seemed like a good deal, should be good for the boy too.
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ess-sale-7058/

----------


## Tahr

You won't regret it.

----------


## baldbob

Looks like u could shoot rabbits on ya back lawn undetected with that beast  :Wink:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Blaser R8....

----------


## baldbob

> Blaser R8....


I spat my coke zero out my nose when i read that lol

----------


## Neckshot

> After all that looking and discussing this is what i went with, seemed like a good deal, should be good for the boy too.
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ess-sale-7058/


Good choice Malhunting dosnt matter how much you spend and a rem will ever let you down no matter what any muppet expurt says.

----------


## lloydcj

they sure are


> CZ 550, beautiful rifles!

----------


## Konev

> Good choice Malhunting dosnt matter how much you spend and a rem will ever let you down no matter what any muppet expurt says.


untill the bolt jams up so tight you need a fucking mallet to withdraw it.

----------


## lloydcj

Marlin 336 45/70 govt with 24 inch octagonal barrel


> Coming into some spending money soon so want to get a new rifle for the bush.
> Thinking x bolt, winchester or remington i am hoping for a bit more than $1600 but thats an wait and see deal.
> What else is worth considering for that money, i have a Remmy 700sps in .300wsm which is a great shooter and very accurate and a tikka 22-243 and for shits i even brought a remington 770 second hand to chuck around the bush which is accurate after a bedding job and stock stiffening but is a mongrel thing to work the bolt on so whilst i will keep working on it i want to get something nice and new.
> Cheers
> Mal

----------


## leathel

> untill the bolt jams up so tight you need a fucking mallet to withdraw it.


but is that the rifle or the Muppet that loaded the ammo's fault  :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> Blaser R8....


Is that for a picture of one? :Psmiley:

----------


## Neckshot

hes bought a remmington! this thread is over :Pacman:

----------


## Tahr

I fear that the old way of just grabbing a gun and going hunting seems to be being bred out of humans.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Instead, it seems that you need to discuss the most unlikely things that will happen, and the most inconsequential aspects of rifles, and do a whole lot of hand wringing. Then you are prepared. But by then its winter....

----------


## Tahr

> So you just grab the one the salesman plugs on the day, don't take any interest in what you have, keep the cheap scope it came with, shoot a beer box at a random range to sight it in, if at all, with the cheapest ammo in the shop and if your hard core, you get another box of "good stuff" for hunting. 
> 
> When I think of "the old way" that's what I think of.
> 
> Just because someone wants to enjoy the experience of finding a gun they like does not mean it won't get used afterwards surely.


Jeez you bite. It was tongue in cheek. You know, a leg pull.

----------


## Konev

> but is that the rifle or the Muppet that loaded the ammo's fault


Either winchester or hornady are muppets or remingtons quality control is shit. You decide.

----------


## leathel

> Either winchester or hornady are muppets or remingtons quality control is shit. You decide.


 Something is up.....was the barrel clean as shit in the barrel with pump pressure up, did someone fuck up and shoot reloads when they thought they were factory..... Fault from the factory for tight lift is so unlikely its not funny, possible but unlikely.

----------


## CreepingDeath

I have had a sticky bolt with that old cheap wolf ammo for 223 with steel case. Only time ive had that. Ive pretty much used hornady magnum or light magnum and now superformance.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> Either winchester or hornady are muppets or remingtons quality control is shit. You decide.


you decided for us remember remingtons fault bro!.

----------


## thomas

Q

----------


## leathel

> Q



Thats a massive comment to drag up a 6 month old thread...  :Psmiley:

----------

